# OLED und Sonnenstrahlung immer noch gefährlich?



## GuterUser112 (9. April 2021)

Habe mir vor kurzem einen LG BX 55 Zoll gekauft, habe gelesen das Sonnenstrahlung dem Panel nicht gut tut.

Stimmt das wirklich? muss der immer im absoluten schatten stehen?
Der Thread aus dem ich das gelesen habe ist noch von 2017, wurde das nicht mittlerweile mit irgendwelche Änderungen am Panel geändert?

MFG.


----------



## Körschgen (9. April 2021)

Japp.
Direkte Sonne in Kombination mit den bei OLEDs nötigen Repariermodi, die regelmäßig durchgeführt werden müssen, kann komiges Zeug passieren... Einer der Gründe, warum mir diese Versuchstechnik nicht ins Haus kommt.


----------



## FetterKasten (9. April 2021)

Du wirst den TV ja wohl kaum direkter Sonneneinstrahlung aussetzen, weil er im Freien steht oder so, sondern es wird mindestens ein Fenster dazwischen sein.
Da würd ich mir eher Gedanken machen, weil es dann spiegeln wird und du eh nichts siehst.


----------



## Körschgen (9. April 2021)

Oleds können Fehlerhafte Bildkorrekturen ausführen, wenn sie mit Sonnenlicht bestrahlt werden, während der Algorithmus läuft...

Die ganze Technik ist nachwievor sehr Fehleranfällig (sonst wären die ständigen Reperatur/Fehlerkorrektur Automatismen in den Geräten ja nicht nötig).

Der Begriff  "Einbrennen" kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, wenn ein Senderlogo konstant an der gleichen Stelle dargestellt wird, hat das nachleuchten auch etwas mit der konstant gleichen Wärmebelastung durch die konstant aktivierten Pixel zu tuen.

Das kann auch eine tiefe Abendsonne oder ähnliches erreichen.

Oleds sind fehleranfällige Technologie, noch mehr als die ganzen LCD TVs, deren Hintergrundbeleuchtung durchbrennen, weil die LEDs nur auf die Hälfte der Helligkeit als Dauerlast ausgelegt sind...


----------



## flx23 (9. April 2021)

Das Problem tritt eigentlich wirklich nur auf wenn direkte Sonne und lange Benutzung gleichzeitig stattfinden. Das heißt wenn man fernsieht und gleichzeitig für längere Zeit sonne sehr direkt auf das pannel scheint kann es zu Problemen kommen. 
Üblicherweise tut man das aber ja nicht, denn dann spiegelt der Fernseher und es macht keinen Spaß. 

Aus Erfahrung muss ich sagen das ich üblicherweise mit der Helligkeit am TV auch relativ weit runter gehe. Ich nutze ihn  meist abends in einem relativ dunklen Raum. Deswegen ist ab mehr als 30% Helligkeit das Gefühl das sich das Bild in die Netzthaut brennt. 
In dem Fall wäre es nochmal unkritisch er


----------



## Körschgen (9. April 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Das Problem tritt eigentlich wirklich nur auf wenn direkte Sonne und lange Benutzung gleichzeitig stattfinden.




Nein, bei Oleds kann es im Standby passieren, da dann die Fehkerkorrektur des Displays läuft...
Hier, Sonne durch Jalousie.
Das ganze kann durch eine manuell angestoßene Fehlerkorrektur wieder behoben werden, sollte einem aber alles nötige über die Langlebigkeit dieser teuren Technologie sagen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flx23 (9. April 2021)

So was hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen... 

@TE wenn dein Fernseher da ist am besten einfach mal aufbauen und ausprobieren ob es bei dir auch zu solchen Fehlern kommt. 
Wenn ja, einfach die Fehlerkorrektur manuell anstoßen und probieren de TV etwas besser zu platzieren 
Wenn nein, dann freuen und glücklich sein


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2021)

Auf meinen OLED strahlt im Prinzip jeden Nachmittag die Sonne und das Bild sieht noch immer wie am ersten Tag aus, auch nach ein paar Monaten.


----------



## GuterUser112 (9. April 2021)

Wie lange geht denn diese nachträgliche Bildkorrektur?
Wie siehts aus wenn der Fernseher aus ist?


----------



## gloriav (9. April 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Japp.
> Direkte Sonne in Kombination mit den bei OLEDs nötigen Repariermodi, die regelmäßig durchgeführt werden müssen, kann komiges Zeug passieren... Einer der Gründe, warum mir diese Versuchstechnik nicht ins Haus kommt.


ahja ? unser steht hier seit dezember und läuft jeden tag locker 12 stunden durch. noch nie was von irgendwelchen modis gemerkt die mich beeinflusst hätten. passiert nämlich wenn der tv aus ist. die dumme panik mache von heutigen oleds ist komplett überflüssig wir haben nicht mehr 2015. das bild bläst alles weg ganz easy. haut euch den ips mist rein ^^


----------



## FetterKasten (9. April 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Oleds sind fehleranfällige Technologie, noch mehr als die ganzen LCD TVs, deren Hintergrundbeleuchtung durchbrennen, weil die LEDs nur auf die Hälfte der Helligkeit als Dauerlast ausgelegt sind...


Das ist totaler Bullshit.
Haben seit fast 3 Jahren einen OLED im Haushalt, der am Tag min 6 Stunden im Schnitt läuft.
Der hat keine Probleme.


----------



## gloriav (9. April 2021)

Der blödsinn kommt von leuten die nie einen oled hatten.  Wäre die fehlerrate wirklich hoch. Würde es sich nicht rentieren darin zu investieren. Komischerweise wollen alle anbieter auf oled gehen warum nur.....ausserdem sind negative stimmen lauter.  Najah dann glotzt mal weiter auf eure schrott monitoren😂 ich geh jetzt lupereines hdr und 4k genießen mit einem Kontrast als wäre es 3d ohne brille


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. April 2021)

Ich hab den LG55C8LLA .... keine Ahnung seit wann... der hat heute ein "besseres" Bild als am Anfang... die Fehlerkorrektur-Algorhytmen die nach dem Ausschalten laufen und auch zyklisch nach X Stunden wurden durch diverse FW Updates wohl auch verbessert. Jedenfalls sind die Flecken im "Grau-Bild" die er Anfangs hatte mittlerweile fast weg!

Aber im Handbuch steht auch drin, dass man direkte Sonneneinstrahlung vermeiden soll! Bei mir kommt die Sonne nur an wenigen Tagen im Jahr in dem Winkel in die Bude, dass das Display überhaupt direkt angestrahlt werden könnte....


----------



## chill_eule (10. April 2021)

Mal ne totale n00b-Frage zwischendrin:

Betrifft das "Problem" die Panels nur wenn sie *an* sind, oder auch wenn sie _*aus*_ sind bzw. im stand-by? 

Ich würde hier @home nämlich auch OLED in betracht ziehen beim (bald) fälligen TV-Upgrade, allerdings haben wir tagsüber sehr viel Sonneneinstrahlung ins Wohnzimmer und auch auf den Fernseher.
Also vormittags, bei gutem Wetter, scheint die Sonne gute 4 Stunden da drauf 
In der Zeit ist der Fernseher aber auch fast immer aus (bzw. im stand-by)

Unser Wohnzimmer hat Südlage. Zwischen Fernseher und der Sonne liegen effektiv nur eine Fensterscheibe und unser Wintergarten, also noch eine Lage Fensterglas dazu ^^


----------



## flx23 (10. April 2021)

Üblicherweise wird die Korrektur im Betrieb oder beim ausschalten durchgeführt. 
Ob es manche Hersteller einfach random triggern und den TV aus dem standby holen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Betrifft das "Problem" die Panels nur wenn sie *an* sind, oder auch wenn sie _*aus*_ sind bzw. im stand-by?


Immer dann, wenn der Stecker des Gerätes in der Steckdose steckt (denn immer dann kann das Gerät Verschleißkorrekturen vornehmen).

Wenn mans konsequent macht müsste man bei TVs die durch Sonnenlicht getroffen werden eigentlich das TV immer abdecken - oder das Ding vom Strom trennen was aber auch ne blöde Lösung ist da dann gar keine Regulierung mehr stattfinden kann.


----------



## chill_eule (10. April 2021)

Danke dir @Incredible Alk 
OLED wäre natürlich nice-to-have, aber ist ja nach wie vor doch sehr teuer.
Ich glaube dann streiche ich den Plan wieder aus meinem Kopf und kaufe doch nur einen "normalen" Fernseher


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2021)

So teuer ist OLED doch garnicht mehr. 
Ausser du willst halt nur 500 Euro ausgeben.


----------

